# if you had six months to grow one plant



## skullcandy (Nov 23, 2013)

what strain would you pick, I don't know what strain to grow for that i am enjoying the high from this bud type of high . do you got a suggestion but just one and a second pick .


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2013)

If I was gonna take six months,,,I wouldnt cause I would be pissed,,watchen it grow for so freaken long. There wouldnt be any buds left anyway,,cause I would be testing all the time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2013)

only 6 months ....I would grow a Few inthat time..

Northern light

White widow


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

One strain, two words, Bubba Kush


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Larry OG in a 20 gallon pot...loads of training.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2013)

I grow them 8 months ever yr. Start seeds or clones in March, set out in May and harvest in late Oct/early Nov.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 24, 2013)

bubba kush is on I hav heard before I want to try it thanks everyone for your opinion .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you have the space and lights to veg a plant for 4 months?


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

for me it would be golden tiger by ace and Bodhi Seeds - Appalachian Thunderfuck


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> One strain, two words, Bubba Kush




Bubba Kush from; CH9, Green House, Humboldt, Mosca, Medicann or Reeferman? Or perhaps a non-known pollen chucker? Just curious who's Bubba Kush you were referring to.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Larry OG in a 20 gallon pot...loads of training.



larry is so lanky. perfect candidate for a scrog. :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2013)

my old legacy super skunk cut that was mature round 45-55 daze. So so strong but only last an hour or so potency-wise. Great all around strain.

try skunk with massive ordor control. Great turnaround and disappeared like hotcakes


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you have the space and lights to veg a plant for 4 months?



yes i do 
whats on your mind


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Purple Kush first, then Nirvana Papaya feminised.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 27, 2013)

depends on what high u like?
some different power house that ive grown, recently
indy- purple kush, low yield, great knock out
sativa- mango haze, mr nice. ultimate sativa high with a gloreus sleep
hybrid- sleeskunk, d.n.a. great happy strong, up high
grow it large and well trained and youll be stoked


----------



## Growdude (Nov 28, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you have the space and lights to veg a plant for 4 months?


 



			
				skullcandy said:
			
		

> yes i do
> whats on your mind


 
Vegging 4 months doesn't work out so well indoors because most all the bottom growth wont produce anything being that big.


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> larry is so lanky. perfect candidate for a scrog. :48:



True that....if you are ready to invest some time and effort into training her you can make her go sideways quite easily. One of the ones I have going now is very pliable. I bent her all over the place with no fear of breaking anything.


----------



## Yama (Nov 29, 2013)

THC Bomb,  Bubba Kush, Cinderella 99, Mango. I'm going to stop there as I could be here for ages.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 30, 2013)

Yama said:
			
		

> THC Bomb,  Bubba Kush, Cinderella 99, Mango. I'm going to stop there as I could be here for ages.



i hear alot of bubba kush i wanna try it


----------



## RedEye_JeDi (Apr 10, 2014)

For Indica, I would totally second Bubba. It's hands down the best indy I ever tasted, and I haven't had any "real" bubba in months. Minty goodness

For Sativa, of the known strains I would grow AK-47, the fruity pheno. Although most Ak I find is schwag for some reason these days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 10, 2014)

I believe Serious lost some original mothers and had to rework it a bit. That's the scuttlebutt I've heard round the mj forums.

That or most growers are impatient and take it when it "looks" mature versus actually being mature.

Another thing I found is you don't judge a strain and subpheno's on the first crop (from seed I mean) , you need to take a cpl generations of cuts (and bloom them out) before really making an informed decision. Too may ppl just call the ball and don't try to actually dial a strain in. They just follow some said criteria and if don't fit that criteria, they move on.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (Apr 15, 2014)

Durga Mata from paradise. Outstanding strain, very underknown


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 16, 2014)

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Durga Mata from paradise. Outstanding strain, very underknown



i have not heard this strains name till now i will save this posst for when i do my next grow i got this next grow germination


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (Apr 16, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> i have not heard this strains name till now i will save this posst for when i do my next grow i got this next grow germination


It's a beautiful strain. Very Christmas tree like if you don't top. It can take a lot of abuse with training. It's shiva genetics and the taste is really nice. Potency I'd put at an 8, yield depends on how you do it, but as a non topped under a 600 I avg 2z, topped and trained I've gotten close to 4...outdoors a lot more lol.  I crossed mine with a widow/c99 strain and I haven't found anything to beat the looks, taste and potency
And it oozes resin along with some pertty flowers. I've kept the dm strain for close to 10 years now and love it as a stand alone or crossed with other favs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Loooove those Purple pistils. Beautiful :clap:

Thanks for sharing, *GreenthumbPicasso*. :aok:


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 17, 2014)

that is a pretty plant.  i am doingtwo unknow strains that were giving to me they just sprouted am not sure if they are sativa or indica much less the strain .but still can't wait.


----------

